# P22 ejector



## larslarsen (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a new p22. No matter what type of ammo I use, I have problems with the ejected cartridges going in different directions, and also coming out with low height and velocity. I used CCI stinger and winchester super-x which are both high velocity rounds.

The thing that bothers me the most is some cartridges eject and fly to the LEFT of the gun. One of them went in my left sleeve and burned my wrist. Some flew over my left shoulder, some hit me in the chest, some flew out to the right as they should but only rarely.

All I can think of is to clean and oil it. I noticed the extractor is very loose. Is there anything wrong with that? Can it be adjusted? Are there aftermarket extractors?


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Not to promote another forum... but go here and read this (one of many threads) about the extractor....

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176846

Help is on the way...


----------



## larslarsen (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------

